# routing red cedar



## andy2567 (May 2, 2016)

Hi
I'm building a fence out of 1x6 western red cedar boards. I am trying to route a design on the top(Mickey Mouse Head). I made a templet to clamp on to boards. The plan was to use the router with a guide bearing to cut out the design. The problem is the bit seems to grab the wood a tear out chunks at the worse times,tearing off parts of the ears, or head. I have tried using different speeds on router, using relief cuts to stop tear out from breaking off parts. 
Does red cedar route well?
I am using a flush cutting bit with guide bearing. Any tips/help will be very appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Using a pattern bit to take off more then 1/8 of material will cause what you describe. You need to use a jig saw to cut out your pattern staying just outside your line, hopefully 1/8 inch or less. The less material you try to remove with the router bit the better the results.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can't really do what you are attempting. What would be necessary is mark a line where the router would cut and jigsaw most of the wood out leaving only about 1/16" for the router to cut. The router would only be used to smooth the edges of the wood. Still with a wood as soft as cedar the bit would need to be very sharp.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

No, the wood is ****ty. You need a density of 15-30 growth rings per inch to get clean cuts. You are fine. Your tools are fine. The wood is crap.
I fight with this, year after year, for wood carving. Really soft WRC with wide growth rings (less that 10/inch) is fence boards with no trick finish.


----------

